# Salinity



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Are there any side effects to salt when it comes to piranhas? Besides burns from direct exposure?


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

At low levels I don't believe so.

Why?


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Corner said:


> At low levels I don't believe so.
> 
> Why?


Is .2% considered a low level? My fish has been sick for a long time, and I'm just beating a dead horse and speculating on what I could do to help it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Narile said:


> At low levels I don't believe so.
> 
> Why?


Is .2% considered a low level? My fish has been sick for a long time, and I'm just beating a dead horse and speculating on what I could do to help it.
[/quote]

Yes it is low. When I treated fish for parasites or any new purchases i dose at 0.33% in equal dosages over 3 day period. Can even be done at 0.66% in extreme cases.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Too much salt can decrease oxygen levels. Go by what Dr. Giggles siad and make sure you have plenty of aeration (bubbles, surface agitation) you can't have too much. Watch for labored breathing and bouyancy problems, if he's having trouble keeping upright (he might want to lean against something wich is ok), or keeps flipping upside down ect. Then, he's really in trouble.


----------

